# Boogz's 1-Andro Rx Log (8 weeks)



## Boogz1218 (May 19, 2011)

Figured i'd write every now and then about my experience for that little extra motivation  I am primarily using this as a primer for a "real" cycle i'm gonna do in a few months.

I am using the 8 weeks cycle as sold on OrbitNutrition.com

3 Bottles of Andro-Rx 1 
1 Bottle of Anabolic Matrix
1 Bottle of PES Erase (subbed in for E-Control)

First 4 Weeks
Andro-Rx - 6 Caps Daily (3am/3pm)
Anabolic Matric - 2 Caps Daily

Last 4 Weeks
Anabolic Matrix - 2 caps Daily
Erase - 2 Caps Daily (1am/1pm)

So this is what the situation was.  Last year I was very consistent, awesome gains, shot up from 145 to 177 in 8 months.  Mostly good mass.  Met a girl and got   Motivation dipped a little, and I fell off he wagon during holiday time.  But i've been back in the game now for a solid couple months, more motivated than ever, and in more than decent shape again.  All i've been taking since I got back on was Whey, Fish Oil, and a Multi.  My daily diet looks like this, but varies depending on how I feel.  I try to listen to my body as much as possible.  

1. 4 Egg Whites w/ Spinach and Bell Peppers + 1/2 cup Oatmeal + Blueberries / Blackberries w/ Agave

2. 25g Protein + Ground Flax Seeds + P'nut Butter + Some type of fruit (usually a banana or two)

3. Chicken Breast + 1/2 Cup Cooked Brown Rice + 3 cups of Spinach / Bell Peppers

4. Pre-Workout - 1/2 cup Oatmeal + Apple + 25g Whey

5. Post Workout - 25g Whey + 25g Fast Carbs

6. Chicken Breast, Turkey Burger, or Lean Sirloin + 1/2 Cup Brown Rice + HUGE Spinach Salad.

7. Before Bed - Cottage Cheese, Oatmeal, or Greek Yogurt w/ Blueberries/Blackberries

Keep in mind, this has been me getting back into decent shape.  I love eating this way though.  I won't list my workout routine.  But my split looks like this (my gym monday is Saturday)

Saturday- Chest + 18min HIIT
Sunday-Back + Abs
Monday-Bi's / Tri's + 18min HIIT
Tuesday- Shoulders / Traps + Abs
Wednesday- Legs/Calves + 18min HIIT

For my HIIT I do 18 min at a 30/30 or 40/20 ratio.  30 or 40sec working / 30 or 20sec resting.  I rotate Kettlebell Swings, Sprints, Burpees, and Bench Jumps for my HIIT.  Keeps it fun and fresh every week.

My daily supplements along with those listed above are...

100% Whey
Fish Oil
CLA
BCAA
Kre-Alkalyn
Multi-Vitamin
ZMA

My job allows me to eat exactly every 3 hours from my first meal which is at 5am.  So everyday, I eat at the exact same times, and all my food is made on Thursdays.  Friday evenings I have a cheat meal at the 2pm slot aka Preworkout, consisting of whatever I want.  Last week I had Chicken Katsu Curry + A big bowl of Char-Siu Ramen.  Still toning up too   Here is the picture of what I looked like 3 months ago, and where I am currently.  The picture with no tattoos is where I was prior to working out haha.  I began the 1-Andro on Tuesday the 17th.  I'll update with pics as the weeks go along.  Waiting for the 2nd week, since I read that that is where it kicks in.  Aloha!


----------

